# What i learned in breeding



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

well i almost gave up on a pair i was breeding and this was on youtube but this is what i learned: condition the female, introduce, bubble nest and then let the male betta beat the heck outta the female and then they spawn. this is really weird. thats what my betta pair did.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Most ethical breeders try their hardest to not allow the pair to get too injured during spawning. A well conditioned and properly introduced pair should not kill each other. That is why the female is jarred so the male can become accustomed to her. In extreme cases the roles may be switched and the aggressive male jarred while the female establishes the territory.

I would not accept any advise from someone who openly suggests allowing the male to "beat the crap" out of the female. No spawn is worth that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Neither would I.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Agreed. Though sometimes it does happen it's not worth puttign either fish in danger to get a spawn.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes it does happen but the point of jarring the female and all the other hullabaloo we go through is to try to prevent as much of the damage as possible.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

1fish2fish said:


> Yes it does happen but the point of jarring the female and all the other hullabaloo we go through is to try to prevent as much of the damage as possible.


Agreed.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

over exxaggerating not really beat the crap outta her but like sparring.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

bettabreeder123;516665]well i almost gave up on a pair i was breeding and this was on youtube but this is what i learned: condition the female, introduce, bubble nest and then let the male chasing female and then they spawn. this is really weird. thats what my betta pair did


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I get so nervous when they start to go at each other... one of my females killed a beautiful CT male awhile back. He just couldnt recover from his fins being torn. I medicated him and nursed him for a few days.. but he still died. so be careful.........


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

okay made mistake happens all the time for me cause i don't really think and over exggerate


----------



## Bloodeath (Aug 22, 2010)

> well i almost gave up on a pair i was breeding and this was on youtube but this is what i learned: condition the female, introduce, bubble nest and then let the male betta beat the heck outta the female and then they spawn. this is really weird. thats what my betta pair did.


Imo, if your female recieves any visual damage from the mating process, you didnt take the correct steps in fully conditioning the pair, or you misgauged the aggression of the individual fish. Either case, you should of took your time, and realized no matter how quickly you try to get your bettas to spawn, its a 4+Month ordeal of watching them grow, whats the rush? i never did get why breeders set up specific breeding methods to induce breeding quicker, its not like a whole 2 weeks earlier of a spawn will affect their growth that much. why not just take the extra step in conditioning them to make sure their ready for each other, instead of assuming, and having to remove one of the 2 because of aggression. 

But i myself, am Barely a novice breeder at best, so what do i know? xD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Breeders like to move on and continue their line quick. I give mine a good 1 week conditioning and I usually take 3 months to raise em.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you can do that with healthy, young fish.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Bloodeath, even if you condition properly sometimes the fish get a bit beat up... it also depends on the aggression of the fish. I've tried to breed a male PK to a female HM, I conditioned them for around 1 and a half weeks to 2 weeks w/ frozen blood worms and brine shrimp, yet the male was still terribly aggressive. The two spawned, and his bubblenest was absolutely ginormous, but he ate all the eggs in the end.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some aggression is part of the process, although I've read about pairs spawning peacefully, without so much as a little nip.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, wow. I know all of my boys sure wouldn't be like that.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah sometimes they're peaceful sometimes you're like "GAAAHH!!!"


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Haha, my fish are always too peaceful, I can never get them to spawn! They swim around like best friends!


----------

